# Cesar Milan - good or bad ? What do you think?



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

I was just wondering what everone thought of Cesar Milan?
Do you think he's a good dog trainer, a bad dog trainer or do you think some of his techniques are good but some are bad?


----------



## snazzychi (Jan 19, 2010)

i think cesar talks a lot of sense, most of it common sense that you should know when owning a dog, i have used many of his tips and tricks with my own pets and they have worked so he must be doing something right! i go to see him at the end of march at sheffield arena, will let everyone know what it was like! xx


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Snazzychi i'm so jealous! I love Cesar Milan. I really wanted to go but never got round to buying tickets. I think he is amazing. So many dogs would have been put down or rehomed if it wasn't for him. His methods really do work, I cannot believe how much the dogs can change. Though sometimes I do feel it is the owners fault, but still, he's an amazing guy x


----------



## chloeschihuahau (Feb 7, 2010)

i think he is good. im looking forward to his UK tour.


----------



## snazzychi (Jan 19, 2010)

Pinkchi said:


> Snazzychi i'm so jealous! I love Cesar Milan. I really wanted to go but never got round to buying tickets. I think he is amazing. So many dogs would have been put down or rehomed if it wasn't for him. His methods really do work, I cannot believe how much the dogs can change. Though sometimes I do feel it is the owners fault, but still, he's an amazing guy x



me and my mum go on sunday the 21st of march, it should be fantastic! i love watching his shows, a few stick in my mind. the one with the chi who was bought as a pet for the womans son, but use to bite him when he got close and the hurricane katrina show, where he rescued and rehabilitated the dogs. it made me cry!!! i too think it's the owners fault most of the time, and it's true, the things he does really works! x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I like him, and enjoy watching his shows.
Would have loved to go see him, but didnt know about it till too late, plus it's not exactly close to home anyway.


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Well yeah it's the owners fault, but it's only because of ignorance on how to train, I think everyone has issues with their dogs they don't know how to change.

I love watching his shows, i'm just amazed. I know some people are against some of his methods but I don't know what or why.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

I think hes good and has common sense lol! Id love to go and see him and take Tiny lol! He needs some rehabilitation lol


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I love Cesar Millan! I think a lot of people don't like him because he can be "rough" in some people eyes but I think what they don't realize is he treats every case different. And that is the key. No two dogs are alike so they need to be treated/trained differently. 

I'd love to go see him...


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

i love ceaser, i love his shows,hes really good at what he does, and we have also tried a few of his training tips


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

ive never heard of the guy but now im intrigued! any links?


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

www.cesarsway.com


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

thankyou x


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I do not agree with a lot of his methods as I am for postitive reinforcement and have seen just as good if not better results with positive reinforcement. Also I dont believe everything I see on tv as they are only going to show the success stories and I am sure there are 100's if not 1,000's of unsuccessful training through him. Also I am sure it takes much longer to train these dogs than they lead you to believe ;-)


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

i love him... have a slight crush too!! Tickets are still for sale.. but i've got no one to go with boohoo!!! The london one is on the 3rd March i think!!!! 

There was a Chi on last night that was so aggressive - funnily aggressive because he just went mental at anyone who came near him.. and bit and everything and cesar was fab... quite interested in seeing how he trains puppy's so i've ordered his book!!! Will let you know what i think once i get it


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

im not keen on his methods, I too prefer positive reinforcement training, I much prefer Victoria Stillwell's (its me or the dog) methods and tv show


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Victoria is a great dog trainer. Cesar is more a behaviorist. Two seperate things that often get mixed up for one another. I have seen him use positive reinforcement as well...for what it's worth.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

snazzychi said:


> me and my mum go on sunday the 21st of march, it should be fantastic! i love watching his shows, a few stick in my mind. the one with the chi who was bought as a pet for the womans son, but use to bite him when he got close and the hurricane katrina show, where he rescued and rehabilitated the dogs. it made me cry!!! i too think it's the owners fault most of the time, and it's true, the things he does really works! x


i was going to go to his show, but the one in newcastle is the same day as crufts so i cant as i have already bought tickets for crufts


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Crufts...nice. You are lucky ! you can give Cesar a miss..


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh yes i do like Victoria aswell, and got a few useful tips from her shows also. x


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

I guess I'll be the odd duck, I watch several of these shows,have a few of their books...I take the things that will work for me & my crew and leave the rest for someone else

An example: I might be wrong but I think that both V.Stillwell & C. Millan are against letting our pets sleep on the bed. I let my crew sleep with us,they know the rules and they all know the consequences if they fuss-even Parfait who joined the crew on Christmas Eve. It took her 2 times of being banished to her crate to learn "thou SHALT not disturb Big Mama's sleep!
I agree that most of their info is great but there are a few things that I do differently


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Wahmom said:


> I guess I'll be the odd duck, I watch several of these shows,have a few of their books...I take the things that will work for me & my crew and leave the rest for someone else
> 
> An example: I might be wrong but I think that both V.Stillwell & C. Millan are against letting our pets sleep on the bed. I let my crew sleep with us,they know the rules and they all know the consequences if they fuss-even Parfait who joined the crew on Christmas Eve. It took her 2 times of being banished to her crate to learn "thou SHALT not disturb Big Mama's sleep!
> I agree that most of their info is great but there are a few things that I do differently


Oh yeah, i love having my Daisy in my bed all snuggled next to me.
Darla will be joining her, soon as she is big enough too.
At the moment Darla comes in when it is a short nap, lol
That is one thing i think is ok too if the dogs are well behaved.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I like both cesar and victoria. And try using a bit of boths methods. I find victoria's ways a bit easier to use but i dont dislike anything that cesar does. x


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> i love him... have a slight crush too!! Tickets are still for sale.. but i've got no one to go with boohoo!!! The london one is on the 3rd March i think!!!!
> 
> There was a Chi on last night that was so aggressive - funnily aggressive because he just went mental at anyone who came near him.. and bit and everything and cesar was fab... quite interested in seeing how he trains puppy's so i've ordered his book!!! Will let you know what i think once i get it


Daisydoo I want to go but have no one to go with but Birmingham is closer to me, could you do Birmingham? If so we could go together, you could come to mine then travel up in my car to the venue.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Yoshismom said:


> I do not agree with a lot of his methods as I am for postitive reinforcement and have seen just as good if not better results with positive reinforcement. Also I dont believe everything I see on tv as they are only going to show the success stories and I am sure there are 100's if not 1,000's of unsuccessful training through him. Also I am sure it takes much longer to train these dogs than they lead you to believe ;-)





*Chloe* said:


> im not keen on his methods, I too prefer positive reinforcement training, I much prefer Victoria Stillwell's (its me or the dog) methods and tv show


I with you on this, I don't really like his methods, on some of his shows he seems to be quite rough.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

What about that bloke on the series "At the end of the leash" now he is what I would call bad, the things he does and he has a very bad attitude... 

If anyone needs company and can go to Birmingham we could go together. Just PM me..

Deme x


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

Yoshismom said:


> I do not agree with a lot of his methods as I am for postitive reinforcement and have seen just as good if not better results with positive reinforcement. Also I dont believe everything I see on tv as they are only going to show the success stories and I am sure there are 100's if not 1,000's of unsuccessful training through him. Also I am sure it takes much longer to train these dogs than they lead you to believe ;-)





*Chloe* said:


> im not keen on his methods, I too prefer positive reinforcement training, I much prefer Victoria Stillwell's (its me or the dog) methods and tv show





rocky scotland said:


> I with you on this, I don't really like his methods, on some of his shows he seems to be quite rough.


Which methods, specifically, were you folks were referring to? Just out of curiosity...


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I love Ceaser and no he don't mind dogs sleeping with you as long as you call them on the bed you know invite them on the bed.


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

I like both Cesar and Victoria and watch them every chance that I get. I find that every dog is different and different techniques work for some that don't work for others. For instance, neither of my chis are bothered at all with the "touch" technique that Cesar does, but my sheperd mix is totally trainable with that. One of Cesar's books suggested that you never let the dog choose what time you get up, when they go out or when they get fed. Now, taken literally, to the utmost, with my chis, that means a wet spot or worse. However, they know that they can ask to go out at anytime during the night or day, but it's not play time or walk time, it's out and do your business time and return to whatever was going on before. So, if we're in bed, it's back to bed, no nonsense. If I was setting up for grooming/bathing, they still get a bath when they come back in and no lolly gagging around getting back in. I think that both of their techniques are adjustable to what works for you and your household.


----------



## T2woman (Jul 31, 2009)

I love Caesar and I like the near spiritual aspect of his training methods. In all honesty I have to admit that I don't actually treat the girls as "dogs". I also have to admit that their training methods are working quite well on me actually.

I have a motto: "Take the best...leave the rest"


----------



## barefoot (Sep 24, 2008)

I love watching Cesar Milan

He has helped our home run smoothly. When Pippa first came here, poor girl, she would snap at my sons if they approached her wrong. ie her bed on the couch. 

I realised that was a mistake. Put her bed under our computer desk, so she could be in a submissive position but feel safe. I don't let her run up the stairs or go thru a door ahead of me. Little things like that that Cesar teaches. 

Now she is the most awesome family dog. She adores my boys and melts when they give her attention.

I think Cesar is great. Pippa does go on the couch and sleeps in our bed. 

She does occasionally try to growl at strangers, then I do give her a little jab with my finger. It works. I don't think it is too rough. Might look so on T.V. And I would think your jab would have to be harder with the bigger dogs.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Joey's Dad said:


> Which methods, specifically, were you folks were referring to? Just out of curiosity...


To me there just isnt enough praise or affection in his methods and dogs feed off of and train better with positive methods. I really do not like the fact that he holds them down as a lot of people that may try this are going to get bit (once someone gets bit the next things is the dog will be deemed a biter) this usually leads to getting rid of the dog or even worse euthanizing. There are different situations and people will not see or understand what justifies that type of treatment. The way he blocks the food bowl when they are agressive eaters bothers me to, as someone could get hurt trying this as well. People that watch do try his methods and some end really bad. I think that he should show the public how to love, reward and praise their animals over holding down or forcing them into a behavior that they are terrified of as such as steps or hardwood floors. Again this is just my opinion ;-)

I would like to add that I used to be and avid watcher of this show and find Cesar to be easy on the eyes. After getting involved with rescue and watching how positive, loving reinforcement worked as well if not better than his methods, it just started leaving a void in the pit of my stomach and I couldnt stand to watch anymore. JMHO


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

I like them both as well. Not every method is going to work on every dog. Just like kids. You use what works. It's all about patience as well, which I think is the hardest part that people slack on. I think some just get tired of the daily stuggles of training an unrulely pet. I love both of their shows. I feel soo bad for people that have these issues, but like others have mentioned, so many of them create these monsters. I feel bad for the rescue dogs that have issues and have to retrain them. Seems hard sometime to figure them out, poor babies!!! I totally beleive dogs have to realize that we are the alphas otherwise it could be a nightmare!!!

Lori


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

I am a positive reinforcement girl also, so using Cesar's methods are not my personal choice.. especially with chihuahuas. Deb


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

I think everyone against Cesars methods also need to take into consideration that most of these dogs you think he's overly rough with are last chance dogs. The owners are at their wits end and are ready to call it quits on their dogs, i.e dump them in a shelter or euthanasia.

Cesar DOES use a lot of affection, just not the same "Ohhh i looove you booboo!" affection you and I are used to. The walking IS affection to a dog. It's a primal bonding activity, and the BEST thing you can do for your pet.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Again these are my opinions and they mostly come from what I saw working with Great Dane rescue, we had quite a few last chance aggression Dane's come in and you would be suprised what some pack leadership, love and kindness can do for a dog  I agree that walking can be a bonding experience but dogs thrive on praise, they will do almost anything for us for a little love and praise again, JMHO


----------

